

Chromebooks - A Brave New Clouded World - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2011/10/chromebooks-brave-new-clouded-world.html

======
amandalim89
I heard that the Chromebooks are really slow though -
[http://www.chromeoslounge.com/cr-48-chrome-
notebook/1101-cr-...](http://www.chromeoslounge.com/cr-48-chrome-
notebook/1101-cr-48-super-slow.html)

~~~
dbin78
It really depends on what you are doing. I have found it works just fine for
me, but I am not able to have a lot of tabs open; under 10 is good. You will
notice a slowdown if any of the pages or apps are dynamic or have heavy
scripting. My wife tells me Farmville slows it down pretty heavily. Overall it
is a awesome device for browsing, blogging, managing your cloud files, and
other things like that; if you are looking to be a "power user" you should
test one out before making the purchase.

The newer released Chromebooks are a lot faster than the Cr-48 test notebook,
but still are not as fast as a full fledged PC for multi-tasking.

